# [OT] Lookin Glass 3D Live [nuova rel. 2.3] (14.X.05)

## .:deadhead:.

Apro questo OT sapendo che in passato il progetto LookingGlass 3d, il Destkop 3D di Sun, ha riscosso molto successo qui sul forum.

Gentoo aveva già in portage tutti gli ebuild necessari per permettervi di installarlo e sul forum potete trovare alcuni 3d a rigurardo.

Ora per chi desidera provare questo interessante progetto, che ricordo è ancora in pieno sviluppo, può provare Looking Glass 3d LiveCD: una Slax adattata per far girare Looking Glass.

Qui potete trovare l'ultima ISO ed il rispettivo md5 : controllate sempre le iso, per non aver brutte sorprese!

Ormai non avete più scuse [a parte la poca ram] per non provare Looking glass  :Wink: 

EDIT:

ATTENZIONE

Si ricorda ai gentili utenti che questo progetto è ancora in pre alpha...

Nella fattispecie: il liveCD versione 2.1 presenta alcuni problemi... Terminato il boot del sistema, al momento di passare all'init 5 in realtà si passa al 6: Allegria! Aspettiamo releases migliori

EDIT (14 Ottobre 05):

Per fortuna il progetto continua, finalmente sembra i problemi che attangliavano la precedente release siano stati corretti. Speriamo in bene, appena ho tempo scarico e provo questa nuova release, che permette il copy2ram e include alcune applicazioni di uso comune, quali Firefox e Gaim

----------

## pava_rulez

Requisiti in termini di processore, RAM e scheda video pliz?

EDIT: Scusa li ho visti adesso...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## klaudyo

Ma come si chiama l'ebuild? Ho cercato un po' (anche su Gentoo-portage) ma non ho trovato nulla! 

Ciao.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@ klaudyo

tra i POST UTILISSIMI c'è il link al 3d in cui si spiega come installare looking glass.

Forse non l'hai trovato perchè alcuni pacchetti sono da smascherare.

----------

## Apetrini

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ATTENZIONE
> ...

 

Anche da me succede la stesso cosa ... carica tutto e alla fine invece di darmi la grafica passa a init 6 e fa lo shutdown...

Hanno cannato per bene qualcosa...

----------

## Raffo

stesso errore anche a me, volevo giusto provare questo live cd per portarlo da un mio amico, io continuo ad usare la versione cvs...

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

>  io continuo ad usare la versione cvs...

 

ma è "utilizzabile" ora?

----------

## Raffo

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> ma è "utilizzabile" ora?

 

se nn si prendesse tutte le risorse della cpu si...

----------

## Truzzone

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> se nn si prendesse tutte le risorse della cpu si...

 

Per curiosità che processore hai?  :Question: 

Utilizza sempre 100% la cpu?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

Occupa quasi sempre tutta la cpu, a riposo (Senza applicazioni aperte) prende dal 60 all'80% delle risorse. Ho un p4 2.4 ghz.

----------

## stefanonafets

Java è troppo pesante per questo tipo di applicazioni, almeno per ora.

E poi finchè non ci sarà un supporto migliore per il direct-rendering (soprattutto + diffuso)

è difficile immaginare di usare un WM di quel tipo...

ovviamene imho.

(/me che trova gia troppo pesante Gnome...)

----------

## CarloJekko

io l'ho messo sullla vmware... pure passa all init 6... ma non è ke ha qlke prob negli init script?

----------

## Raffo

dai forum di javadesktop:

 *Quote:*   

>  The livecd enters runlevel 6 if it could find non suitable
> 
> video card. 

 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The livecd enters runlevel 6 if it could find non suitable
> 
> video card.

 

Wahhahaha bel sistema  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Potevano almeno stampare un messaggio a video.

Ora sarebbe bello sapere quali sono le "Suitable video cards"

----------

## Raffo

intanto ti posso dire che il livecd fino ad ora è stato testato solo con schede ATI...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> intanto ti posso dire che il livecd fino ad ora è stato testato solo con schede ATI...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma sbaglio o era looking glass quello che andava SOLO con le Nvidia... era forse il contrario?

----------

## BikE

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> intanto ti posso dire che il livecd fino ad ora è stato testato solo con schede ATI... 
> 
>   
> ...

 

Corretto... con la mia ATI non c'e' stato verso...

----------

## AIgor

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> dai forum di javadesktop:
> 
>  *Quote:*    The livecd enters runlevel 6 if it could find non suitable
> 
> video card.  

 

In realtà penso che sia un problema di script... Ho provato a montare la iso e modificare il file rootcopy/etc/rc.d/rc.slax: nella penultima riga, durante l'attivazione della gui, ho trovato un telinit 6. Sostituendo il 6 con un 5 il livecd funziona, ma con le dovute accortezze:

la iso va rigenerata con l'apposito script make_iso.sh e va masterizzata questa. Inoltre una volta fatto partire il cd, arrivati al login ed entrati come root bisogna dare un depmod -a e far ripartire X (chissà perchè il modulo nvidia, pur caricato secondo lsmod, risulta non esistente).

Purtroppo con la mia scheda (nvidia FX Go5700) ho un problema di driver e si ottiene la schermata bianco latte di cui si è parlato in più thread. Con il driver vesa funziona tutto, ma vi lascio immaginare le prestazioni... Ora proverò a smandruppare il file xorg.conf generato, sperando di avere più fortuna.

----------

## BikE

Download in progress...

----------

## Raffo

il supporto alle ati è stato inserito tempo fa...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> il supporto alle ati è stato inserito tempo fa...

 

Sscusa, ma non mi era molto piaciuto il progetto ed ero passato a Metisse, quindi ho perso il passo coi tempi  :Laughing: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Gentoo ha già in portage tutti gli ebuild necessari per permettervi di installarlo e sul forum potete trovare alcuni 3d a rigurardo.

 

Ti correggo: Gentoo aveva gli ebuild in portage.

Ora lookingglass e' orfano, ci vuole qualcuno che produca gli ebuild per la nuova versione.

https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *AIgor wrote:*   

> In realtà penso che sia un problema di script... Ho provato a montare la iso e modificare il file rootcopy/etc/rc.d/rc.slax: nella penultima riga, durante l'attivazione della gui, ho trovato un telinit 6. Sostituendo il 6 con un 5 il livecd funziona

 

Anche io avevo notato questa parte e quel telinit6 non mi convinceva,

```
# autostart Xwindow system?

GUICMD="/usr/bin/start"

if [ "$GUICMD" != "" ]; then

   echo "starting X11 session  su --login -c $GUICMD"

   su --login -c $GUICMD

   telinit 6

fi
```

ma prendendo una slax originale e andando un po' a logica [sono ignorante al 99% di bash e affini], penso che funzioni così: prima lui prova a lanciare tutta X e il login, poi quando si esce da X stesso, allora vai in init 6. Il motivo per cui a tutti riavvia sembrerebbe essere per cui un problema di riconoscimento delle schede video o di generazione di xorg.conf.

questa è la mia ipotesi

Nella notte è stata rilasciata la release 2.2 : la sto scaricando, speriamo che abbian risolto un po' di problemi  :Wink: 

ah, ho aggiornato il primo post, grazie per le segnalazioni circa gli ebuild di LG ormai orfani  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

creare un ebuild di lg3d è una cosa stupida, ma talmente stupida che penso di poterlo fare anche io... tra mare, amici, ragazze, un bel pezzo di forum da moderare (non questo ovviamente) mi rimane libera solo la mattina... domani se riesco ci smanetto un po'  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> creare un ebuild di lg3d è una cosa stupida, ma talmente stupida che penso di poterlo fare anche io... tra mare, amici, ragazze, un bel pezzo di forum da moderare (non questo ovviamente) mi rimane libera solo la mattina... domani se riesco ci smanetto un po' 

 

Crea qualcosa che funga e saro' il primo ad installarlo  :Very Happy: 

Ho giusto una GeForce che aspetta  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Crea qualcosa che funga e saro' il primo ad installarlo 
> 
> Ho giusto una GeForce che aspetta 

 

ho dato uno sguardo a cosa potrebbe servire per scrivere l'ebuild e dovrei fare anche un ebuild per java3d visto che in portage è fermo alla 1.3.2 (e lg3d ha come dipendenza l'1.4.0)... mi serve del tempo...

----------

## codadilupo

ho scaricato la 2.2 passa anche lei all'init 6 !

Coda

----------

## Inventore1

provo anche io l'ultima versione vediamo come funzica.. (se funzica  :Laughing:  )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Qualcosa migliora: adesso arriva al menù in cui mi chiede cosa voglio fare [LG3d dentro una finestra in Fluxbox, LG3d a tuttoschermo, solo Fluxbox e riavviare] e che scheda ho [nVidia, ATI].

Il problema è che LG sono riuscito a vederlo solo con con un portatile senza scheda video accelerata  :Crying or Very sad: 

Con radeon 9200 crea il modulo e si schianta perchè non trova lo schermo

Con nVidia su portatile va diretto all'init6

Con nVidia su fisso, usando driver nn accelerati, si schianta sempre perchè non trova lo schermo...

nzomma it's a loong way, se la 2.1 soffriva già all'avvio adesso il problema sembra esser xorg ed i moduli per il 3d.

Sul sito del progetto suggeriscono cmq di far partire lg3d da fluxbox se si ha ati e a tutto schermo se si ha nvidia

Spero presto di poter fare il gallo con gli amici, visto anche l'uscita in sti gg della beta 1 di finestra con vista  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

hma... caricando tutto il file/system all-interno della memoria ram, anche con una geforce 256 MB di ram ed un pIV 2.4 il tutto v' abbastanza lento.... Forse ci vorra *scusate ma la tastiera non si configura, qualcosa di ancora piu veloce... 

gli effetti sono incredibilmente belli, gli sfondi ancora di piu, chissa che non sia il futuro del desktop...

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

